# Any dog owners around?



## Nereus (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is my dog Sulo. He is 3 year old labrador retriever and he really enjoys participating my flashlight modding hobby... So far he has eaten components worth ~200 EUR (e.g. one x-bin lux5 included).  But somehow I find it very hard to be angry for him, reason below - hugging cute dog, isn't he? 







Feel free to post pics of your dog (or any other pet)! 

-N


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 22, 2007)

Beautiful Labbie and great photo. I think my Pointer was one of the reasons I became a CPFer---I needed a better flashlightlight for those late night critter-chasing outings!


----------



## myk (Feb 22, 2007)

Emmy (Lab/Pitbull mix), 2 years old, also the reason for my addiction - sick of stepping in dog poop when walking her

she gets pretty much anything she wants unfortunately


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 22, 2007)

i have a three year old chocolate lab. he is HUGE, not fat but just big.


----------



## prof (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a very wonderful mutt. She's half elkhound and half chow. She weighs about 60 lbs but is very sweet--unless you mess with our kids (she will defend them from anything). She's sweet, easy to be around, and wonderful--but sheds like crazy.

She was a gift from my wife when I finished my PhD. My wife said "any dog--any dog in the world". We did a lot of research, then found our puppy at the humane society. I knew after just a few minutes that this little puppy was going to come home with us. She needed a home, and I wanted a dog. Best decision I could have made. She does have hip displasia but is doing well. She's getting older, but is still just as sweet and wonderful as the day we got her.


----------



## Novaflash (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 11 month old american pitbull terrier. He is a great dog and already 80lbs. He loves going out in the woods with a glotoob attached to his collar while I play with my lights.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 22, 2007)

Novaflash said:


> . He loves going out in the woods with a glotoob attached to his collar while I play with my lights.


Hey my dog has his glow tube on at night too. it makes it very easy to spot him at night.


----------



## BIGIRON (Feb 22, 2007)

I predict this thread will rival some of the 2nd Amendment threads for length and passion.

The "Troy Street Traveling Dog Circus" has three current members:

"Pi" is a little black ragamuffin street dog that we literally picked off the roadside about 9 years when she was about a year old. Probably some type of wirehair terrier mix. She's the alpha dog, so being black and willing to run out the door to check out the neighborhood, she gets to wear a glowring at all times.

"Jazmine" is a little white dog who may be mostly if not pure Papillion. She was left at a construction site when she was 4 or 5 weeks old. The guys shared their lunches, left her water while she nested up under a lumberpile. I couldn't stand that, so she got to come home with me one day. 

"Sim" is a pure Jack Russell who had a difficult birth. No vision in one eye and learning disabilities (to put it mildly). No one would take him from the breeder, so he was destined for the needle. I figured that since he had one good eye and I had one good eye that we should pair up.

We tell folks that these guys won the "Doggie Lotto".

BTW - Jaz is the one who had the problem with the Gorilla Glue that I posted about awhile ago.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Feb 22, 2007)

BIGIRON-

Your post on Gorilla Glue has saved at least one other dog. I showed it to a friend after his miniature Dachshund got into some Gorilla Glue. This convinced him to take the dog to the vet before the dog showed any outward signs of problems. All is well now, and he didn't have to explain why his three year old daughter's favorite puppy was gone. Thanks for sharing.

:buddies:


----------



## BIGIRON (Feb 22, 2007)

Bomber - I've had a pretty trying day, but your post made it all ok.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 22, 2007)

BigIron, you have a heart of gold for bringing those dogs into your life. :thumbsup:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 2-year-old brindle greyhound named Elly. She's a rescue, as are probably 99.5% of the greyhounds you'll ever see. She's about 62 lbs., all muscle and very easy to take care of... she sleeps all the time. 

One night I came home to find my XO on the floor and ON! I still don't know how she turned a tactical twisty light to constant on, but she did. No marks on the light by the way. Wouldn't matter anyway since it's a beater light.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Feb 22, 2007)

Here are our babies: Bambi on the left and Feather on the right.






P.S. Dressed for Christmas dinner :laughing:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love these doggie threads. There are a few of them floating around, and here are another two of them:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=83824
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142420

I'll see if I can take some pics and videos of my baby pooch tomorrow (he'll be asleep by the time I get home from work tonight).


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Dogliness (Feb 22, 2007)

Pepper


----------



## jeffb (Feb 22, 2007)

Our Labrador likes the "Sun" and often likes walking with McGizmo's 
HD45 LuxV lighting the way!






jeffb


----------



## bwaites (Feb 22, 2007)

American Staffordshire Terrier, Blaze. 3 Years old, Female, Rescued from a Snowbank in February 2004 during one of my wifes photoshoots. She weighed about 3 pounds then, now about 50.

Best, smartest dog we have ever owned. 

PS, she knows what a drive thru is!


----------



## Josey (Feb 22, 2007)

I love dogs, so I had to get into this. 

The top dog is Gen. She’s half lab, quarter German Shepard, quarter wolf, but really a big baby, although she did stand down a cougar at close range. Nobody got hurt.

Below is Holly trying to catch juvenile coho salmon. She never does. Holly is half lab and the other half is unknown.


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 23, 2007)

Lemme see if I can fetch Lisa.. AKA ChocolateLab33


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Feb 23, 2007)

UncleFester said:


> Lemme see if I can fetch Lisa.. AKA ChocolateLab33


 


:lolsign: You found me! Now let me see if I can _fetch_ some pictures of my kids:naughty:


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Nikki & Bailey*

*Nikki is the Chocolate Lab*
*Bailey is a Miniature Pinscher*





*Here's Nikki & Bailey eating their birthday cake.*
*

*


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 23, 2007)

:goodjob:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Snapped this one earlier today:





His name is Spas, and he'll be four in May.


----------



## Bob_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Ready ...






Set ...





Snooze!





Her name's Molly. Rescued her from a neglectful owner at 6 mos. She's 5 years old now and pretty happy to be a dog again.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 24, 2007)

Molly looks like a Blue Healer/Shepherd mix. Pretty dog!

And Spas looks like a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, also a good looking dog, and pretty rare!

Bill


----------



## Nereus (Feb 24, 2007)

Here are some additional photos of my labrador retriever Sulo (see post #1). No photoshopping in this photo, I just happened to have the flash turned on... Oh, did I remember to tell you that Sulo was acting in the movie Pet Cemetary? 






Sulo loves snow and can spend easily hours and hours in freezing -20 C temperature...











Absolutely great dog!

Bwaites, your photos are excellent and very high quality - kind of art I would say. I wish that I could take as good photos some day  

-N


----------



## redskins38 (Feb 24, 2007)

Heres my familys dog Lady


----------



## Bob_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Bill. She's a pure cross of an ACD and Smooth Collie.

Blaze is gorgeous btw, my favorite one here so far. Amstaffs are great dogs if you raise them right.


----------



## jayke (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is our dog Autumn on the left and her friend Balthazar after getting out of the pool. They are both 4 years old.





Joe


----------



## ATVMan (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's my evil little Long Haired Chihuahua


----------



## RickyT (Feb 24, 2007)

They grow so fast.





About 3 months later.


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 24, 2007)

Great dogs everyone! 


I have a rescued Lab/pit named smokey. It is great to come home to his greeting every night. I will get some pictures up later.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 24, 2007)

Two rescues that I took in, one the owner was not able to keep him, the other was found injured and I cannot locate the owner after 2 years of searching.

The smallest dog is 55 pounds, I never thought I would actually have a dog that small. She is thought to be a Shep/Chow mix. Then there is the injured dog that was found, he is likely a Shep/Husky mix and is about 70 pounds. The next up in size is the Shep/Rott mix, she is 95 pounds, then there is the big boy at about 180. In the pictures they all look smaller than they really are, not sure why.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 24, 2007)

Some great looking dogs here!

Nereus, that's a great looking Black Lab, built for your kind of weather, too!

JSB, great rescue dogs.

Bill


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Bwaits, I try my best to take care of them.

If I were wealthy I would probably have a private shelter and try save a few animals and try to find homes for as many as I could.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I have dog news.

Heidi, she is the Shep/Rott mix. Well she escaped last night and found a skunk. She in turn spread skunk oil to me and the house. I have cleaned her up and myself up but it was an all night morning effort to get rid of the smell of skunk. OH MY fresh skunk spray is bad.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh nooooooo...

Well, I doubt that Heidi will ever make that mistake again! What did you use to neutralize the odor?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 26, 2007)

I went online to find what was good for skunk.

It said to mix Dawn dishsoap, hydrogen peroxide, and baking soda. It said not to premix or it would not work. Mix and use immediately. I also read that seperate that it would not work.

I used to formula three times on Heidi and myself.

I ended up using 3 quarts of peroxide, 3 boxes of baking soda, and a full container of dish soap.

Heidi in the group picture is the second to the last dog with the eyeshine.
In the individual pictures it looks like she has a bent nose but it isn't. In the group picture you can see that it is straight.

She has a tiny bit of odor left but it is weak now. The smell of dishsoap is still there a bit too. She is kind of mad at me for giving her three seperate baths in a row.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually,

Once they've been sprayed they are more likely to be sprayed again. That pretty dog up in my post did it twice in 3 weeks!

They seem to remember and want revenge, and so attack again.

Bill


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 26, 2007)

Bwaits,

What do you use to clean up the skunk spray. I went online to find what I used. I am not sure what is best for this kind of mess.


----------



## Scott112 (Feb 27, 2007)

It was because of my dogs that I first became interested in flashlights, with all the late night trips to the backyard. In fact, the dogs are the reason my wife & I decided to move to a house in the country. My German Shorthair Pointer has a habit of sprinting accross the entire 2-acre backyard, so I always grab a light with lots of throw to keep an eye on her. I also carry a light with a soft flood to use during the endless task of cleaning up dog poop.

Not exactly a "tactical" use for my flashlights, but this is my world. Maybe I should submit a story to Surefire about the time my light saved me from stepping in a pile of dog poop. :laughing:


----------



## KillingTime (Feb 27, 2007)

Sasha & Solo,















I use my lights to walk my dogs.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Feb 28, 2007)

*This is Nikki's 'give me some turkey, Mama' face.*


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 28, 2007)

I met the cutest little doggie today. She's a beagle between two and five years old (they don't know exactly because she's a rescue), and her name is Sharta. She's pretty small, maybe around 17 pounds, and she's SO CUTE! She walked right up to me and when I sat down, she immediately started with the smooches. After a minute or two of petting and licking, she climbed into my lap (more comfy than the ground, you know). When her mom said she wanted to keep walking, Sharta just looked at her and didn't move an inch. I had to nudge her a bit to get her to relinquish her spot.

Ah, puppies.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 28, 2007)

Tigerhawk, meeting a little doggie like that always makes my day. I met a little white furball once that was just SO happy to meet people! She's yelp, jump and wag her tail furiously whenever someone walked by. I wish I knew what breed it was. I think it falls into a general category called "greeters."


----------



## LED Chick (Mar 1, 2007)

Awh!!! You guys I want a dog so bad but don't have much of a backyard!! Any suggestions??


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 1, 2007)

Racing greyhounds can only race for a few years before they're unsuitable for competition. Greyhound adoption is really, really big. You might think that they're hyperactive dogs who need to run all the time, but they need just as much exercise as others - they just get it done a lot faster. I would think that they'd be happy in a smaller place, as long as they can have a nice daily run at the park.

...But don't take my word for it!


----------



## Norm (Mar 1, 2007)

Our girl likes her comfort.






Norm


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's Macky the Cockapoo


----------



## VidPro (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 2, 2007)

VidPro said:


> [pic]


That Choco is such a puppy! Give him a tummy rub for me, please.


----------



## skalomax (Mar 2, 2007)

I have 2 chihuahuas Mixed.

I love em'

post pics soon
**


----------



## kingoftf (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyway thats not my dog but I like the photo a lot....

I´ve got to small puppies, Briards (french shepard)

8 month and 77 lbs each:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2007)

Nagy, my Komondor with the daughter of friends.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't have any recent photos online, but here is one of my dog named Taylor, she hasn't changed much  I love her to death...


----------



## myk (Mar 2, 2007)

_NOT_ a happy Emmy


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Such cute little faces...

Earlier today, I stopped by home with a buddy to pick something up, and our neighbors' dog Chase (a beagle/etc. mix) was there, so I called him over for a petting. I scratched behind his ear with one hand and under his jaw with the other, and his head slowly leaned into the scratching until his head was on the pavement with his forepaws curled under him, but with his rear still in the air.

Doggie.


----------



## VidPro (Mar 3, 2007)

LED Chick said:


> Awh!!! You guys I want a dog so bad but don't have much of a backyard!! Any suggestions??



get a little teeny dog, walk em a lot, then get a cat box, pee in it and put it by the door. the dog will learn to pee on the side of the box 
Really , my dog would use my cats box, when in Dire need, After the cat had used it (dogs need a role model).
put rubber sheets down in the bathroom.
(dogs have a tendancy to go in places where other things go)


----------



## Nereus (Mar 6, 2007)

Myk, I got inspired by your photo...  Here is my labrador retriever Sulo (see posts 1 and 27) after a minor surgery operation. My white collar barker (!) is also strongly disagreeing about the relevance of the operation (and the collar!!!).






:thinking: The collar must be excellent supportive device for the hearing impaired dogs...  Wonderful dogs, everyone of them!  Please post more pics! 

-N


----------



## TKC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Here is my Kirby. He is a 6+ year old Shiba Inu. He is my bud.*


----------



## Valolammas (Mar 7, 2007)

This is our late fox terrier Vinha on her 16th birthday. Sadly we had to have her put down last year, but my wife informed me a while ago that we'll get another fox terrier next autumn.

Btw: hi Nereus, hauska tavata maanmiehiä!


----------



## Nereus (Mar 7, 2007)

No löytyyhän täältä suomalaisia - ja hieno koira muuten, pahoittelut ettei hän ole enää kuvioissa! Sä olet viides mun tietämä suomalainen täällä, tervetuloa! Pitänee kuitenkin jatkossa kirjoitella englanniksi ettei moderaattorit hermostu...  PM:t tietysti kulkee suomeksi.

-N


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 17, 2007)

I was on the road today, and I was turning right at an intersection. As I was driving through the narrow shoulder area/bike lane, I noticed a station wagon up ahead in the "going straight" lane just to my left, with a large dog in it (Burmese Mountain Dog, I think) pacing around the rear area. As I pulled closer to it, the dog put its head out the window, and I rolled down my window. I stopped behind the car in front of me, with my window right next to the dog's, so of course I had to stretch out my hand and say hello. I got several inquisitive sniffs from a cold, wet nose, and I informed the driver that they have a very beautiful dog. After they thanked me, the car in front of me went ahead and I went and made the right.

Happy times.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is my cutie named Taylor. She is going on 8 years old this year.....and she loves taking walks at night with me with a photon-light clipped to her collar  Here she is posing with my Quad-LuxIII 2.5D....


----------



## Ra (Mar 25, 2007)

Nereus said:


> Here are some additional photos of my labrador retriever Sulo (see post #1). No photoshopping in this photo, I just happened to have the flash turned on... Oh, did I remember to tell you that Sulo was acting in the movie Pet Cemetary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Didn't you say that your dog ate a x-bin Lux-5 ??? Obviously, still in working order as can be seen in the first picture !!! :lolsign: :lolsign:


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## hburner (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is my buddy as he was a proud papa a while back. He behaved perfectly around his kids but the mom was kinda unsure of him at first.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ours preparing for X-mas:
Cocker Spaniel & Shi tzu mix. He was a stray and found us...


----------



## kingoftf (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## perado (Mar 25, 2007)

*This is Buddy. He was a stray in the neighborhood until we "adopted" him. He's the latest of our three.*


----------



## cal..45 (Mar 25, 2007)

here is my dog "benny" a german shepherd/chinese chow chow mix, as he tries one of my watches...  

















I got him out of a sanctuary about six and a half years ago and this year in may he will celebraze his 8th birthday. a wonderful animal and an even more wonderful friend. he loves all other animals and 99% of humans  



regards, holger


----------



## Mad1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Heres my Border Collie Charlie (girl) shes 9 years old.


----------



## Nereus (Mar 26, 2007)

Ra said:


> Didn't you say that your dog ate a x-bin Lux-5 ??? Obviously, still in working order as can be seen in the first picture !!! :lolsign::lolsign:





Ra said:


> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Ra.



 
  
 
Please do not ask me to post beamshots or runtime graphs...! :laughing: And finally I understand why Sulo is so bright dog. 
 
-N


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 26, 2007)

At 10 yrs., which is REALLY old for an English Bulldog, my dog Jax is still doing well. Nobody will steal our couch too easily.


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 26, 2007)

*THE POOCH THAT IS CALLED LAGO*


----------



## Nereus (Mar 29, 2007)

When I came home from work today this is what was waiting for me right next to the door... Mailman has brought me a package from Flashlightlense and my labrador retriever Sulo (see e.g. post1, post27, post60 and post73 of this thread) has kindly opened the package for me...






This is definitely not the first time this happens to me, so from experience I know that it is time for immediate damage control: first check the dog: completely ok (although strongly disagreeing about the need of the closer scrutiny)... next, I opened the package and noticed that the lenses (on the right) are ok, too!










When, oh when, oh when do I learn to tell *ALL* the retailers that when posting me packages they *have* to be so big that mailman has to take them to the local post office instead of bringing them directly to me?



Usually I order components for my mods from Sandwich Shoppe and even the smallest Shoppe's package is big enough to prevent this from happening (Sometimes I wonder if Wayne and Cindy own a dog, too...?



) Well, luckily no damage to the dog or components!





Time to clean the mess up (says my SO who just came home and caught me red-handed writing this instead of cleaning up the mess) and take Sulo out for a walk (says Sulo)!





-N


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's another picture of my puppy.





Isn't that a happy face?

That picture was taken while in the company of our neighbor's new dog, Gizmo:





I also took a couple videos of my dog the other day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnOFG6kh84k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xjMISCQlJM


----------



## greenlight (Mar 29, 2007)

Eskimonio said:


> *THE POOCH THAT IS CALLED LAGO*



How did you get those images? Did you paint them by hand/computer or did you let the computer do it?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are my mongrels, I love the TOO much.


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 29, 2007)

greenlight said:


> How did you get those images? Did you paint them by hand/computer or did you let the computer do it?


 
Greenlight - 

Yep, used a 7.2mp point and shoot camera and tweaked the pictures in Photoshop CS2.

Takes a lot of tinkering, but it pays off well on certain shots.


----------



## theslippyslug (Mar 29, 2007)

My mini schnauzer


----------



## Safety1st (Mar 29, 2007)

This is 'Max' my German Shepherd Personal Protection Dog...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is tas, my personel protection dog. to all very nice pics BTW.




now in gaurd mode


----------



## Danintex (Mar 29, 2007)

Bloodhound Ace at about 4 months here- almost 90lbs at 11mo now. We do lots of tracking together and he's 90% of the team!


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 29, 2007)

What do you get when you breed a beagle with a coonhound?

A cavehound!






And can you guess which one she is in this picture?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Mar 29, 2007)

vtunderground said:


> What do you get when you breed a beagle with a coonhound?
> 
> A cavehound!
> 
> ...


 

Gotta love the little babies.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd say she's the one in the middle, mostly white face, looking down and slightly to her right.

It looks like you kept her - what's her name?


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 30, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I'd say she's the one in the middle, mostly white face, looking down and slightly to her right.
> 
> It looks like you kept her - what's her name?



Yep, that's the one! Her name's Dixie.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 31, 2007)

His name was Zeus and at 12 years old I was forced to have him put down.....needless to say I cried like a baby for weeks however will never forget that 250 lb. pudding cup....animal people are good people and I like this thread......enjoy.

Forgot to add the little puppy in the pic was Molly....she was a little Daschund and Zeus kind of grew on her as they were best friends....sad to say my ex wife got little molly and I think I miss the little puppy more than her....LOL


----------



## flashfan (Apr 2, 2007)

Robo, you call Zeus a _dog?!?_...more like one heck of a black bear!!! Molly on the other hand, is a real cutie. "Awwww" is all I can say about the pics that show the two dogs, side-by-side. 

Can't say anything about the other "pet" in some of the pics (sorry, couldn't resist...at least I didn't say other "dog"). :laughing:


----------



## Robocop (Apr 3, 2007)

The strange part of the entire thing was I had Zeus for several years until the little one came into the scene.....out of the blue my ex brought home this little puff of fur one night and said she was "our" new puppy.....well I hated the idea and moaned all night about having such a tiny little "sissy" dog around the very "manly" dog Zeus.

As much as I hated to admit it after about 3 days I just loved that little dog....they really grow on you and Zeus also did feel the same way as he truly loved that little dog as well. When we divorced she kept the little one and moved several states away and every once in a blue moon I will hear from her and the first thing I say is not how is she doing but rather "how is the little one doing".....so yes I miss the little fur ball much more than my ex wife.....hehe sad but true.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Robocop, what did Zeus get for doggie treats - cows?

Some furry animal stories:

Over this past weekend (Friday-Tuesday), my family and I drove down to Solvang for a wedding and then continued to San Diego to visit my sister. On the way to Solvang, we stopped by to see some old friends who live in Paso Robles. They save horses and have a business of making these fancy horseshoes.

So, of course, I had to pet a horse. This horse was just like a puppy, first sniffing me (with nostrils the size of plums), then holding my hand with his surprisingly powerful lips, then squeezing/pinching my fingertip with his teeth. Just like a teething puppy!

They also have two cats and two dogs, and I petted all of them. That was a really, really, really good day. My dark shirt turned a light gray from petting their ultra-friendly Borzoi. The waitress at the diner we went to afterwards for lunch was speechless when she saw all the fur. :laughing:

When we got back home yesterday, we immediately went to pick up our Cavalier from the boarder's house. They have at least half a dozen Cavaliers there on any given day, so it's an extremely pleasant place to visit. Yesterday's visit was especially good, though, because one of their dogs had a litter a while ago, and there was a three-month-old puppy there! Her name is Samantha, and Oh My God, she is so unbelievably, incredibly cute. She must weigh about eight pounds. While the other dogs were standing on their hind legs trying to lick my face off, Samantha snuck into my lap and curled up, turning over from time to time so that I could pet her tummy. I was completely blown away by how cute she is. Seriously.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Apr 6, 2007)

Who wants to race?


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 18, 2007)

My boy Ricko at the summer house.





Just before going on an adventure in the deep woods. Ricko is calling - come on sh*thead, whats the holdup, gotta go exploring...




Stefan


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 20, 2007)

my dog catching some sun rays


----------



## Nereus (Apr 25, 2007)

One more funny photo about my labrador retriever Sulo:






He is not angry, he just happened to sneeze at the very moment of taking photo!





-N


----------



## FOPLODGE44 (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is my pooch Piko...








```
<img src="" border="0" alt="http://picasaweb.google.com/CharlesNolanPhotography/10461210/photo?authkey=S0MF0Nja0Ko#5057487300175173506" /><br />
```


----------



## Nereus (Apr 25, 2007)

Robocop said:


> His name was Zeus and at 12 years old I was forced to have him put down.....needless to say I cried like a baby for weeks however will never forget that 250 lb. pudding cup....animal people are good people and I like this thread......enjoy.
> Forgot to add the little puppy in the pic was Molly....she was a little Daschund and Zeus kind of grew on her as they were best friends....sad to say my ex wife got little molly and I think I miss the little puppy more than her....LOL


 
Great dogs, Robocop, especially Zeus!  Which breed is he?

-N


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 18, 2007)

This is why I use Photobucket now.


----------



## ScooterBug (May 18, 2007)

this is the "Bratt Pac", Rat Terriers" here they are on alert....


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (May 18, 2007)

These are some pics of my "trouble makers"... Bo is a catahoula, Lexi is a rat terrier and Piper is a poodle. 

Here's my little buddy in his second favorite place(the first being the couch) on the road somewhere out in west Texas. He really does make a fantastic road trip companion...






This was taken a few months back at about 3:00 in the morning while we were packing for a trip. Poor dogs, they tried to stay up with us but sleep got the better of them.(This really is how they sleep, no creative placement by us).





Nothing says tough guy like this little puff ball riding shotgun in the big bad diesel F250 4x4.


----------



## knot (May 18, 2007)

I bought him at 8 weeks - 





He made it until about 5 years at 150 lbs. He was hit by a car -


----------



## DJ Q (May 18, 2007)

myk said:


> Emmy (Lab/Pitbull mix), 2 years old, also the reason for my addiction - sick of stepping in dog poop when walking her
> 
> she gets pretty much anything she wants unfortunately



wow...has a lot of the same features of my dog, "mixer"....she found her way into my backyard with a broken leg...we nursed her back to health...great dog...half dalmatian, half pitbull? maybe.


----------



## luxlunatic (May 18, 2007)

This was Mister, lost him last year to heart failure. I miss him a ton.


----------



## CouchTater (May 18, 2007)

DJ, those forearm spots look like English Setter to me. Some of the head structure looks like pit, but the paws don't. Most pit mixes end up with pit feet, which are relatively small and have a pretty unusual shape, their "knuckles" are much more prominant than most breeds and the nails stick out almost like bear or wolverine claws. 

I volunteer at a shelter, I'm really glad to read of so many rescues here. The dog I'm currently fostering just had his 2nd knee rebuilt, he's the world's first $8000 mixed breed.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 18, 2007)

Here's a pic of my dog Spas with a replica of his namesake.


----------



## DJ Q (May 19, 2007)

couchtater, i looked up some pics of english setters..i can see your point...the spots are more "faded" than that of a dalmatian....i've been told by friends that the ears indicate pitbull-ness...hmmm...what do u think the other half is? anyone?


----------



## CouchTater (May 19, 2007)

How about an AuCaDo? (Australian Cattle Dog) Short wiry coat, erect ears, and black/gray/white colors are in the breed standard. 

I kinda doubt Spas can handle the recoil from a buckshot load. Maybe a .410 is more his speed.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Ahhhhhh..............don't bother the Chocolate Lab while she is lounging around on a lazy day.........*


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is my first pup, she is a pedigree Bull Terrier with blood lines to Australian champs, actually both her mum and dad are Australian champs, She is now living the high life with my parents. 









ANd here is my new girl, not sure actually what she is, we got her from a shelter, but she has great colourings for a cross breed.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 4, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> ANd here is my new girl, not sure actually what she is, we got her from a shelter, but she has great colourings for a cross breed.



Neat dogs KeeperSD.

I like the new girl - nice color coat. Looks to me like your new girl might have a strong component of Great Dane genes in her.


.


----------



## matt_j (Jun 4, 2007)

Bernie, 7 yo lab brought from the shelter,


----------



## matt_j (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh yeah Bernie is on the right. I'm on the left.


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 4, 2007)

ringzero said:


> Neat dogs KeeperSD.
> 
> I like the new girl - nice color coat. Looks to me like your new girl might have a strong component of Great Dane genes in her.
> 
> ...


 
That's what i thought looking at her colouring and build and doing some research on the net, and she has a very similar physique to a dane, but she is about 9 months old and just doesn't have the height i would have expected from a great dane. She is just over knee high at her shoulders, so maybe she still has some growing in her, guess we will see. Great dog all the same, except for her small digging habit :shakehead


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 4, 2007)

One of the first photographs I took with my then new camera.






I got the last one of the litter. Plenty of attitude and waaay too smart for his own good. One of these days...


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah my next door neighbor has 12 of them and they all crap on my property. the dogcatcher is on the way to bust him for running a kennel without a license..

with my luck they'll probably sell him a license and then he'll get a dozen more...


----------



## flashfan (Jun 4, 2007)

matt_j, that pic is absolutely priceless! Too hilarious for words.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 4, 2007)

matt_j said:


> Oh yeah Bernie is on the right. I'm on the left.



Thanks for clarifying that! :laughing:


----------



## Robocop (Jun 4, 2007)

Nereus Zeus was a Great Dane however he was very large even for a Dane.....In his youth he looked more like a true Dane as he was trim and sleek however as he got older he filled out much more. In his prime he was about 185 lbs and in his last years he was about 250 lbs but he carried his weight very well.


----------



## matt_j (Jun 7, 2007)

Great dogs guys. Keep them comming.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 7, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> yeah my next door neighbor has 12 of them and they all crap on my property. the dogcatcher is on the way to bust him for running a kennel without a license..
> 
> with my luck they'll probably sell him a license and then he'll get a dozen more...



What's the limit? 10? He'll probably just go down to 9 dogs. That'll be better, right?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's my puppy again:


----------



## DJ Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's Mixer in EDC-mode:


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Safety1st (Jul 16, 2007)

My last K9 died a couple of months ago... I was devastated. He'd developed Gastric Torsion (bloat), and despite an operation, died.

His replacement (although he can't be replaced), is Xena. She's a pure bred working line German Shepherd with Eastern European lines....She is now 15 weeks old and is a great little pup. VERY alert. Great nerves of steel. Quick to learn and fast on her feet... Quite a serious dog..... She's going to be great, I can tell...

Here she is;


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jul 17, 2007)

Safety1st said:


> My last K9 died a couple of months ago... I was devastated. He'd developed Gastric Torsion (bloat), and despite an operation, died.
> 
> His replacement (although he can't be replaced), is Xena. She's a pure bred working line German Shepherd with Eastern European lines....She is now 15 weeks old and is a great little pup. VERY alert. Great nerves of steel. Quick to learn and fast on her feet... Quite a serious dog..... She's going to be great, I can tell...
> 
> Here she is;


 

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 17, 2007)

*Scottie*​ CLick for large view


----------



## TOMTEC (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's Sadie...





She was a rescue dog that we were fostering, then decided to keep. We managed to trace her history back many generations after discovering her breeder was located just over in the next town. Being from Eastern European lines, she's full of energy and loves to go on long hikes.






TOMTEC


----------



## Safety1st (Jul 25, 2007)

All is going good with my new four legged buddy..

She's great ball and food drive, so training her isn't hard..

Her recall, sit, and down is very good. We've recently introduced a 'finish', heel around me and sit to the left. I'm showing technique with food, so that she's relatively calm and occasionally, use the ball drop when it's done perfectly...

She's getting bigger, and her attitude is getting stronger....She's really developing a stern no-nonsense expression...especially for a 4 month old pup ! She's always ready to 'work'..

These pictures were taken today during a session on the training field...


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 26, 2007)

What a beautiful dog, with such an intelligent, focused expression. And those ears are on high alert!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 26, 2007)

What a furry puppy! :kiss:

Just look at those big paws...


----------



## John N (Jul 26, 2007)

The late, great, Sophie. Sophie was found by two old ladies on the road, pregnant. From the looks of her pads, she seemed like she'd been on the road a while. She was fostered by a caring couple and we took her when her pups were placed. Like everything else she did, she was a great mother. Soon after we took her we found a lump and it turns out she had breast cancer. I guess that dogs not sprayed by their first heat have something like 10x the risk (get your dog spayed!!!). We went through a series of surgeries. The vet only gave her about six months and we had her for another half dozen wonder years. She taught us we were dog people and how to be good owners. She was tough, calm, confident, smart and incredibly wily. She was at home in the woods, downtown in the city, in a crowd of people, or at work where she accompanied my each day. I usually called her "big dog" because she had such a huge spirit. 






Chelsea. Our only non-rescue. High octane, hard core Chesapeake to the core, we can work her hard one day, and the next she is itching to do it again. By the third day, she tells us we never take her anywhere or do anything. Despite her being middle aged, she'll always be our puppy (you can just make out a few gray hairs on her chin!).






Someone chained Maggie up and left her till the chain grew into her flesh and then must have removed it, put it around another part of her and did it all over again. She was found dragging a chain attached to her flesh and pregnant. While the shelter workers removed the chain, she just licked them up. Any dog with that kind of spirit deserves another chance. She has huge scars all the way around her neck, all the way around her chest and across her shoulders. She has a big inner-tube of excess skin around her neck where her skin tried to react to the wound (luckily we've only had to have one surgery to repair some of that area which wouldn't heal). She too was a good mom. She is incredibly sweet and gets along with pets, loves to be around people. She loves to soak up the pets and will mooch pets from whoever comes over for as long as she can convince them. She loves to play ball and we've turned her on to swimming (which is a fortunate thing because Chelsea needs her exercise). She is kind of a big lunk-head but I suspect she didn't get much exercise while she was growing up (she has a kink in her spine from the chain too). She's our big sweetie.






-john


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 26, 2007)

What great dogs! Thanks for sharing their stories. There's a special place in heaven for you, my friend, for taking them in and giving them love and a home.


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 26, 2007)

AFAustin said:


> What great dogs! Thanks for sharing their stories. There's a special place in heaven for you, my friend, for taking them in and giving them love and a home.




*+1* 

I know your Sophie is romping and playing with my Fritz, Hans, Maggie, Dutchess, Annie and Max. I miss them all terribly. I currently only have Socks, a tuxedo cat ( she's great though ). I experienced a dozen different emotions while reading your post. Man's inhumanity to the animal world is something that I will never understand, and it sickens me. Pets give us what most humans can't. Give your "children" a hug and a chewy for me.


----------



## BillBond (Jul 28, 2007)

I always have a least two dogs at a time.
That way they can keep each other company when
we are at work.

I like dogs better than most people.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 29, 2007)

BillBond said:


> I always have a least two dogs at a time.
> That way they can keep each other company when
> we are at work.
> 
> I like dogs better than most people.



One of my favorite old sayings is, "The more I know about people, the more I like dogs." Wish I could remember who said it. Mark Twain?


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 30, 2007)

BillBond said:


> I
> 
> I like dogs better than most people.





AMEN to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## houtex (Aug 1, 2007)

My American Pitbull Terriers.All angels and soldiers in one.I am NOT a michael vick fan.


----------



## Valolammas (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread, because:



Valolammas said:


> This is our late fox terrier Vinha on her 16th birthday. Sadly we had to have her put down last year, but my wife informed me a while ago that we'll get another fox terrier next autumn.



...and here she is!








We just took her home today. Her name is Hella. I believe "hearth" is the best translation for it.


----------



## cac313 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is a picture of Lucifer and Copper. "Luffy" was put down earlier this at the age of 13yrs. He always thought he was a puppy even when he couldn't walk all that well. A sweet man despite his granite hard head.

Copper is our 5yr old JRT (terrorist?) who calmed down greatly after getting "snipped". Such a snuggler.

Will add pics of the _sweetest_ Staffie ever "Daisy" later, she and Copper are taking turns chasing each other....:thumbsup:

Sorry about the link, hopefully I'll get to post pics someday like a big person.


----------



## Ra (Sep 22, 2007)

Nereus said:


> One more funny photo about my labrador retriever Sulo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nereus,, If you ask me.. He's trying to say something !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 22, 2007)

Great Pictures!

Here's Nitro.


----------



## litew8 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's Coki, She is a Maltese, small dog, big heart. When she goes to doggie heaven, i will get another like her.


----------



## Qoose (Sep 22, 2007)

German Shepards Represent! Ok, no more gangsta from me from now on...




This was a few years back, and it's still one of my favorite pictures of my best friend.


----------



## SolarFlare (Sep 22, 2007)

Ready for work.







Relaxing later on with the crossword.


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Heres Charlie, shes a 9 year old Border Collie.


----------



## Dawg (Sep 25, 2007)

First are Pepe and Mijo....they have both gone on to the Rainbow Bridge. They lived happy full lives.






Then next is my bud, Wriggly. He is one mean little bugger. Don't let that happy smile fool you. He would protect us or any of our 4 cats with his life. Of that, I am sure.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 25, 2007)

Awwwww.... what a sweet look on Wriggly's face!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 25, 2007)

AFAustin said:


> One of my favorite old sayings is, "The more I know about people, the more I like dogs." Wish I could remember who said it. Mark Twain?



The more people I meet, the more I like my dog. -- Unknown


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought i would add a couple more pics of Kirra to keep the thread rolling along, she is now about 13 to 14 months old and has such a happy attitude as is displayed in these pics. These are some of my favourite pics of her


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 27, 2007)

Kirra is a beauty---and with a heckuva tongue!


----------



## russtang (Sep 28, 2007)

Left to Right.....

Smush(son), Meesue(mother), Spiff(Dad)

Smush= dumb as dirt, loves to run, loves his b-ball. Very strong and powerful. Wouldn't hurt a fly. Show winner as a puppy.
Both back knees had acl and mcl damage. One surgically fixed.

Meesue= pretty smart but hard headed, does not approve of strange animals. Fine toward people.

Spiff= smart dog. Acts like a goofy puppy. Very protective. Will not let a stranger approach but afraid of a rat.
Multiple show winner but we couldn't champion him because of his attitude.


----------

